# National Harbor, MD



## runnah

A couple weeks ago.


K52A3522 by runnah555, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron

Nice!  I love night skyline shots.


----------



## Rick50

Nice, but the ferris wheel sure dominates.


----------



## Braineack

really nice; nom'd.


----------



## runnah

Thanks yo.


----------



## mishele

Great stuff, babe!! Love the reflections!!


----------



## Nevermore1

Great job!  I really wish they hadn't put that ferris wheel in though.  I think it killed the view.


----------



## MikeFlorendo

Love night shots and you got a sweet one there.  Did you use a 9+ f to get the star bursts in the lights?


----------

